# Corsair H80i leckage feststellen



## s0l1v3r (16. August 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Forums Gemeinde,

ich habe eine gebrauchte H80i von Corsair über Ebay ersteigert und natürlich passt was nicht (leichten Anfall krieg).
Und zwar habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Pumpe mal eine Leckage hatte. (Bilder folgen, bin auf der Arbeit)
 An der Kupfer Basis befindet sich auf der höhe der Schrauben eine eigenartige blaue Färbung, die mit dem Fingernagel getestet, ein Auftrag darstellt. Außerdem sehen 3 Schraube wie neu aus während die anderen ziemlich Fertig ausschauen. 
Des weiteren gluckert das System bei Bewegung schon deutlich und das kannte ich von meiner alten AIO nicht sooooo extrem.

Meine gedachte Vorgehensweise wäre jetzt gewesen, die Einheit zu wiegen, denn falls sie mal Wasser verloren haben sollte, müsste sie ja weniger wiegen.
Nun die Frage an die Forenkollegen hier, hat jemand zufällig eine H80i und würde die bitte für mich wiegen (ohne Kabel und Lüfter ).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine rumliegen ? ;D Oder jemand hat eine bessere Idee, die nicht lautet: "geh einfach eine neue kaufen".

Grüße

s0l1v3r


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. August 2017)

Ganz einfach. Wegschmeißen, neue kaufen. 

Ansonsten könntest du die ja auch einfach in eine Tüte stecken und mal ein paar Stunden durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. August 2017)

Per Paypal bezahlt? Zurückschicken, Geld wiederholen und neue kaufen


----------



## s0l1v3r (16. August 2017)

Naja das mit PayPal wäre eine Idee wenn ich den ein vorangegangene Leckage beweisen könnte, sonst habe ich nicht viel in der Hand.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht von der Arbeit zu Hause habe aber scheinbar auf dem Handy ein Bild gemacht, vlle könnt ihr ja was dazu sagen.


----------



## totoloro (16. August 2017)

Das sieht schon eigenartig aus, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich(!) würde die auf keinen Fall verwenden.


----------



## s0l1v3r (17. August 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen, aufgrund meines Misstrauens habe ich ein altes Netzteil mit einem alten Cpu gepaart und die Kombination getestet.
Das Positive vorweg es herrscht keine Leckage !!mehr!!. Den wo nur gefühlt 50 mm Wasser drin sind kann auch so gut wie nix mehr rauslaufen ...... Dementsprechend stocksauer muss ich jetzt mal schauen wie ich mein Geld wiederbekomme, da der Verkäufer natürlich meint er kann sich hinter der Aussage " von Privat keine Gewährleistung" verstecken. (Was natürlich absoluter quatsch ist) .

Die CPU Temp ist sofort gegen 95 C gelaufen und die Pumpentemperatur von 60 auf die 100 angelaufen. An den Schläuchen merkte man genau wo das Wasser hinreichte und wohin nicht . Long Story short es schaffte noch nicht einmal den Weg bis zum Radiator "hoch".


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. August 2017)

Mit Paypal sitzt du am längeren Hebel, mit Überweisung sieht es schwierig aus


----------

